# E’ passata la sbronza e il mondo non è cambiato



## Leda (1 Marzo 2013)

E’ passata la sbronza e il mondo non è cambiato. 

E’ arrivata la musica, sono finite le parole. 
Un motivo si è fuso con un 
altro motivo. 
(Ecco una strofa molto ambiziosa) 

… ma forse, le parole 
non servono affatto 
per questi poveri scemi… 

Me ne sto sotto le 
nuvole grigio-azzurre 
E allargo ottuso le mani, 
riempito ovunque di 
musica. 
*

Boris Ryžyj


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Marzo 2013)

E' passata la sbronza e il mondo non è cambiato...

sarà il mio stato d'animo, ma che tristezza... e che bellezza...


----------



## Leda (1 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7535 ha detto:
			
		

> E' passata la sbronza e il mondo non è cambiato...
> 
> sarà il mio stato d'animo, ma che tristezza... e che bellezza...


Già, tesoro...

Il rancido non fa bene al cuore nè alla mente


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Marzo 2013)

Leda;bt7536 ha detto:
			
		

> Già, tesoro...
> 
> Il rancido non fa bene al cuore nè alla mente


:smile:

Sono solo immensamente stanca.
Una spossatezza talmente antica da sembrarmi ormai scolpita nelle ossa. Scavare tra le macerie, lo sai, non è salubre se sotto le macerie ci sono solo altre macerie.

Quando scorrerà un pò di brezza ... :smile:


----------

